# Always open files with same extension with the same program?



## bernhard (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello, 

I am looking for an option to automatically start files with a special extension always with the same program. 

For example, if I want to open a .avi video file, macos by default does it with quicktime. As quicktime is not able to read .avi, it usually hangs or crashes. What I like to do is to tell macos "please open any .avi with vlc from now on". Is this possible? And if, how? I am looking for this option since I have bought my mac, but unfortunenately didn't found it yet. 

Best, 

   Bernhard


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes:

1. Select an AVI file in the Finder.
2. Choose "Get Info" from the File menu.
3. Under the "Open with" section, select VLC from the menu.
4. Click the "Change all..." button.

Now AVI files will default to VLC instead of QuickTime Player. (Note that the icons might not change in the finder immediately, but double-clicking them should still open VLC.)

PS: I know you didn't ask specifically, but it may interest you to know that if you install the Divx codec, QuickTime will be able to open most AVIs with no trouble.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 5, 2006)

Quick method:

ctrl-click on an .avi, and point to 'open with...'

now press and hold the option key (alt).  'open with...' turns to _'always_ open with...'  

neat, huh? 

if the program you want isn't already in that list however, the surefire way to do it is by choosing "Get Info" from the ctrl-click menu, and under the 'open with' pane choose the program you want from that list.  be sure to check "always open with this application"

(EDIT: damn mikuro... well done!)


----------



## bernhard (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Mikuro, hi LT Major Burns, 

you two have really well done 

I tried out your hints and it worked exactly your described. And further, it is exactly what I wanted, no better: I couldn't even image it would work so well! You see, I was a Win2Mac Switcher not long ago . . .

CU, 

   Bernhard


----------



## mweier (Jun 18, 2006)

if you want complete control over how things open, I encourage you to check out this sweet shareware configuration dealio, RCDefaultApp -- it gives you default application control over any file extension, filetype (windows switchers: mac uses an additional "resource fork" to stash the default program to launch with... this is what's tweaked by the get info trick listed above), and more.

RCDefaultApp
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22977
"RCDefaultApp is a preference pane that allows a user to set the default application used for various URL schemes, file extensions, file types, and MIME types. MacOS X uses the extension and file type settings to choose the application when opening a file in Finder, while Safari and other applications use the URL and MIME type settings at other times for content not related to a file (such as an unknown URL protocol, or a media stream)."


----------



## equilibrium (Feb 9, 2008)

will the icons change after rebooting?


----------



## mweier (Feb 12, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> will the icons change after rebooting?



I think so.  My avi's for example all have the mPlayer icon on my system.


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 9, 2008)

Once you pick an Application and hit Change All... those files will now resume the propper icon. Its like changing the default media player in Windoes. Making iTunes the default player will change the wmv file icons to itunes icons.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 9, 2008)

I find that I often need to restart the Finder for the icons to change properly. With the default OS X configuration, the  simplest way to do that is to log out. You can also use apps like TinkerTool to let you quit the Finder (safely) without logging out, which is what I do.


----------



## thnidu (Aug 27, 2010)

Lt. Major Burns @#3 said


> Quick method:
> 
> ctrl-click on an .avi, and point to 'open with...'
> 
> ...



I have a new iMac, OS X v10.6.5, that I'm learning to use at work, moving from WinXP. I'm trying to teach it to open .lst and .out files -- extensions that _I_ use with my Perl scripts -- with TextEdit. Your ctrl-click shortcut isn't working for me, not even the "surefire" verson. Fortunately, though, Mikuro's @#2 longer method does.


----------

